# Looking for newcomers



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Hi all newcomers!

We have a meetup in Pissouri the 6th of July. 20 persons are already on my list but we miss many of you newcomers. If you are interested to meet a mix of expats from Europe and elsewhere, just join us for a relaxed afternoon with good food and drinks and friendly people

I think we can trust the weather will be good.

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone who wants to join us please go to the link below and put your names down.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mouflon/156341-new-meet-up-thread-3.html#post1186977


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Anders,

We would love to join you all at the meet up but unfortunately can't make that date - I have to be out of the country winding up some loose ends and won't be back until the following week at the earliest.
Have fun and hopefully will see you at a later meet up,

Richard


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

Rema said:


> Hi Anders,
> 
> We would love to join you all at the meet up but unfortunately can't make that date - I have to be out of the country winding up some loose ends and won't be back until the following week at the earliest.
> Have fun and hopefully will see you at a later meet up,
> ...


Yes there will be more meetings for sure!

Take care

Anders


----------



## decorator (Oct 6, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all newcomers!
> 
> We have a meetup in Pissouri the 6th of July. 20 persons are already on my list but we miss many of you newcomers. If you are interested to meet a mix of expats from Europe and elsewhere, just join us for a relaxed afternoon with good food and drinks and friendly people
> 
> ...


we fly out tmrw where in pissouri and what sort of time we will try to make it.
graham and siobhan


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

decorator said:


> we fly out tmrw where in pissouri and what sort of time we will try to make it.
> graham and siobhan


As said, it will be the 6th of July 13:00. Place is not 100 % set but will most likely be Perry Taverna on the Pissouri Beach road. Place will be confirmed next week 

Anders


----------



## Habibi2007 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Anders 
We will be In Paphos from 19th June till 8th July Looking for a place to live, we hope to move over to Cyprus later on in the year we would love to meet some fellow expats I feel I already know most of them just by following the forum. So save a couple of places for us. We will watch out for confirmation of the venue next week
Cheers 
Marion and Geoff


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

Habibi2007 said:


> Hi Anders
> We will be In Paphos from 19th June till 8th July Looking for a place to live, we hope to move over to Cyprus later on in the year we would love to meet some fellow expats I feel I already know most of them just by following the forum. So save a couple of places for us. We will watch out for confirmation of the venue next week
> Cheers
> Marion and Geoff



Hi Marion and Geoff!

The confirmation of the venue with date, time and place zou can find on this link:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mouflon/156341-new-meet-up-thread-3.html#post1189199

Just simply go there and find all info. I put you on the list


Anders


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Anders / Veronica
Its been a while since I have been on here, I'm still working in the Middle East and don't get on as much as I used to, Carol and I will love to catch up with you all, Veronica, Carol says Hi to Denis. We will be over from the 26th June just in time for the Armed forced day in Episkopi and British Legion do on the 30th.Should be a good day

We will catch up with all the gossip and meet fellow Geordies planning to move
Cheers all
Carol & David


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

Monty said:


> Hi Anders / Veronica
> Its been a while since I have been on here, I'm still working in the Middle East and don't get on as much as I used to, Carol and I will love to catch up with you all, Veronica, Carol says Hi to Denis. We will be over from the 26th June just in time for the Armed forced day in Episkopi and British Legion do on the 30th.Should be a good day
> 
> We will catch up with all the gossip and meet fellow Geordies planning to move
> ...


Just a quick question, will you come to the meetup?

Anders


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Anders

Yes we will be there.
Cheers for the invite


----------

